# Smokers lung from vaping



## Bunnypoison

I would like to know if anyone out there could give some advice regarding lung and throat sensitivity from vaping. I have been vaping for over a month now and expected this to go away fairly quickly as most people state that it does. In the morning my throat is so sensitive I need to dial down my Watts, I still get regular phlegm and cough from time to time. Some forums mention that it could be too much PG, some say too much VG, WTF?
My nic is at 3mg, most mixes are at 30/70 PG/VG and smoke at 60W.
The sensation is the same as the morning after heavy smoking and drinking but goes away during the course of the day. Any advice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

when i was vapeing for bout a month also i use 6mg nic it wuld kill me when i took my first hit ive been vapeing allmost a year now and still sometimes in the morning get the hit of my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Cor said:


> when i was vapeing for bout a month also i use 6mg nic it wuld kill me when i took my first hit ive been vapeing allmost a year now and still sometimes in the morning get the hit of my life


But did the sensitivity last longer during the day? It is the middle of the day and even now my throat is a bit scratchy, like the first couple of days leading up to a cold.


----------



## Yagya

I would change the juice. get a different brand and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Yagya said:


> I would change the juice. get a different brand and see how it goes.


I make my own and do alternate between flavours. I do get the same from store bought juice. I have thought of dropping my nic, thank you for your input


----------



## Dietz

Bunnypoison said:


> I would like to know if anyone out there could give some advice regarding lung and throat sensitivity from vaping. I have been vaping for over a month now and expected this to go away fairly quickly as most people state that it does. In the morning my throat is so sensitive I need to dial down my Watts, I still get regular phlegm and cough from time to time. Some forums mention that it could be too much PG, some say too much VG, WTF?
> My nic is at 3mg, most mixes are at 30/70 PG/VG and smoke at 60W.
> The sensation is the same as the morning after heavy smoking and drinking but goes away during the course of the day. Any advice?



I Would say PG if you are feeling discomfort in your throat or stomach. Try doing a 'test' batch with a 80/20 VG/PG ratio, I got cramps in my stomach in the beginning and making a lower PG ratio sorted that out for me.
Since I quit nicotine, I sometimes Roll back to some 3mg nic juice (like the past week), then I get a bit of scratching and Phlegm, But try the test batch with a 1-2mg nic mix instead or even 0mg nic mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Dietz said:


> I Would say PG if you are feeling discomfort in your throat or stomach. Try doing a 'test' batch with a 80/20 VG/PG ratio, I got cramps in my stomach in the beginning and making a lower PG ratio sorted that out for me.
> Since I quit nicotine, I sometimes Roll back to some 3mg nic juice (like the past week), then I get a bit of scratching and Phlegm, But try the test batch with a 1-2mg nic mix instead or even 0mg nic mix.


I thought of making a 1.5mg nic mix and a 0mg that are the same to test if it is the nic. I am scared to drop the PG as the flavour will be affected but I can give it a go aswell, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Bunnypoison said:


> I thought of making a 1.5mg nic mix and a 0mg that are the same to test if it is the nic. I am scared to drop the PG as the flavour will be affected but I can give it a go aswell, thank you.


I dont think the Flavor will change (at least I have not lost flav on my mixes with Higher VG ratios) but the Steeping process might take Slightly longer and you might have to shake your mixes a bit longer to get the steep perrfect

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bunnypoison

Dietz said:


> I dont think the Flavor will change (at least I have not lost flav on my mixes with Higher VG ratios) but the Steeping process might take Slightly longer and you might have to shake your mixes a bit longer to get the steep perrfect


That makes sense, I shall give it a go and see what happens. I will try fruity mixes so the steeping is minimal and I can get to the bottom of this sooner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Alot of people dial down watts in the morning, perfectly normal. Could also just be all the crap from smoking starting to work itself out of your respiratory system, this is dependent on the individual and how long/much you smoked. Could be the PG, I can't vape below 80% VG without getting a scratchy throat - there are plenty high VG juices with good flavour out there, so if you have to dial up the VG don't start stressing about losing flavour. You could also have a bunch of dust mites in your home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Feliks Karp said:


> Alot of people dial down watts in the morning, perfectly normal. Could also just be all the crap from smoking starting to work itself out of your respiratory system, this is dependent on the individual and how long/much you smoked. Could be the PG, I can't vape below 80% VG without getting a scratchy throat - there are plenty high VG juices with good flavour out there, so if you have to dial up the VG don't start stressing about losing flavour. You could also have a bunch of dust mites in your home.


WOW, I was reading all of this shacking my head in agreement and then out of nowhere, dust mites, that shook me a bit. I am glad to see a trend in the answers which will make it easier for me to try out and fix without beating around the bush too much. Sho, Dust mites  , I hope its not that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

The best part is that I'm only half joking, friend of mine started to get a heavy chest, waking up in the night, progressed to a really bad rash, never smoked or vaped in his life, now has to cover a bunch of his bedding and furniture in plastic stuff - dust mite allergy. 
60w isn't that high, but for a month long vaper it could be, alot of people start off in the low watts and higher ohms, I know I personally found 50 watts "very warm" and now I mostly sit around 90-120, before remixing and making too many juices, dial back the watts for the last few hours before bed time and see how that goes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KrayFish404

Try antihistamine as well. That would rule out quite a few factors.

In fact that was able to contain most of my problems with PG which would in normal circumstances close my throat completely if it was 60/40, 70/30 might be ok for me for one single tank, lately it's all been 80/20 and up.

I had a neighbour who decided to feed the pigeons - I counted up to 60 on my balcony in one go. You'd be surprised how much poop that creates, which turns into this brown dust which sticks to everything. Together with that - pigeon are one of the biggest vehicles of mites (don't confuse with dust mites, it is not the same). About R15k later spent on tests and medicine and close to dying a lot of times (my throat would not close like it would with swelling, the actual valve that seals your throat as you swallow - that one would get irritated and simply shut completely) I finally got to a doctor who was interested in the case. 

It all started with a whooping cough, scratchy throat, itchy skin. All of the factors together as well as started to vape 3 months prior to the damn pigeon episode almost made me quit.

Lots of stuff irritates us, and pushes our histamine levels up. Some people believe in Allergex, I do Fexo (light, but quite expensive) and have found most luck with Phenergan - Clicks sells these for maybe R15 for 10. Get the small ones.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Bunnypoison said:


> I would like to know if anyone out there could give some advice regarding lung and throat sensitivity from vaping. I have been vaping for over a month now and expected this to go away fairly quickly as most people state that it does. In the morning my throat is so sensitive I need to dial down my Watts, I still get regular phlegm and cough from time to time. Some forums mention that it could be too much PG, some say too much VG, WTF?
> My nic is at 3mg, most mixes are at 30/70 PG/VG and smoke at 60W.
> The sensation is the same as the morning after heavy smoking and drinking but goes away during the course of the day. Any advice?


I have the same issue feels too heavy in the morning but i did notice the cheaper juice brands are like that. It also causes stomach craps. Once i vape a good juice its all good

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

KrayFish404 said:


> Try antihistamine as well. That would rule out quite a few factors.
> 
> In fact that was able to contain most of my problems with PG which would in normal circumstances close my throat completely if it was 60/40, 70/30 might be ok for me for one single tank, lately it's all been 80/20 and up.
> 
> I had a neighbour who decided to feed the pigeons - I counted up to 60 on my balcony in one go. You'd be surprised how much poop that creates, which turns into this brown dust which sticks to everything. Together with that - pigeon are one of the biggest vehicles of mites (don't confuse with dust mites, it is not the same). About R15k later spent on tests and medicine and close to dying a lot of times (my throat would not close like it would with swelling, the actual valve that seals your throat as you swallow - that one would get irritated and simply shut completely) I finally got to a doctor who was interested in the case.
> 
> It all started with a whooping cough, scratchy throat, itchy skin. All of the factors together as well as started to vape 3 months prior to the damn pigeon episode almost made me quit.
> 
> Lots of stuff irritates us, and pushes our histamine levels up. Some people believe in Allergex, I do Fexo (light, but quite expensive) and have found most luck with Phenergan - Clicks sells these for maybe R15 for 10. Get the small ones.


This was an interesting read, I'm baffles to the amount of irritants are about. Pigeon poop, wtf, that is random and I cant believe the doctor was able to solve that, sounds like something that should be on House. I have allergex and will take one to see if it will help. Will definitely start mixing at 20/80, the only one I currently have in that ratio is a sinnamon cookie which I despise, but hey, worth a try. Thank you for the info and sharing your experience.


----------



## Bunnypoison

Bear_Vapes said:


> I have the same issue feels too heavy in the morning but i did notice the cheaper juice brands are like that. It also causes stomach craps. Once i vape a good juice its all good


I mix my own so will play with the recipes to try and solve this. I am glad to know I am not alone in this, thanx


----------



## KrayFish404

Bunnypoison said:


> This was an interesting read, I'm baffles to the amount of irritants are about. Pigeon poop, wtf, that is random and I cant believe the doctor was able to solve that, sounds like something that should be on House. I have allergex and will take one to see if it will help. Will definitely start mixing at 20/80, the only one I currently have in that ratio is a sinnamon cookie which I despise, but hey, worth a try. Thank you for the info and sharing your experience.



Careful of cinnamon, some flavours will also upset you. I've seen a couple of complaints on that flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404

Bunnypoison said:


> I mix my own so will play with the recipes to try and solve this. I am glad to know I am not alone in this, thanx



Also perhaps try vaping a straight VG with your nic a couple of days, if you feel it is too thick then add not more than 0.5% distilled water. Then again it could be your nic as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

Bunnypoison said:


> I would like to know if anyone out there could give some advice regarding lung and throat sensitivity from vaping. I have been vaping for over a month now and expected this to go away fairly quickly as most people state that it does. In the morning my throat is so sensitive I need to dial down my Watts, I still get regular phlegm and cough from time to time. Some forums mention that it could be too much PG, some say too much VG, WTF?
> My nic is at 3mg, most mixes are at 30/70 PG/VG and smoke at 60W.
> The sensation is the same as the morning after heavy smoking and drinking but goes away during the course of the day. Any advice?



Hey there.
I took 6 months plus to recover from smoking, how long did you smoke for and which cigarettes?.
Which tank do you use because I believe your symptons are signs of over heating and possibly vaping before bed..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Sprint said:


> Hey there.
> I took 6 months plus to recover from smoking, how long did you smoke for and which cigarettes?.
> Which tank do you use because I believe your symptons are signs of over heating and possibly vaping before bed..


I smoked for 12 years, 8 of them were Marlboro red, smoked Marlboro gold the last 2 years and a total of 7/12 years I smoked a pack a day. I smoke both a Tornado hero and Smok V8 baby RBA and they both give the same effect, even when I change mods - Smoant Battlestar & IPV8


----------



## Warlock

Hi @Bunnypoison 60W?? Try mixing a 30pg/70vg 6 or 3mg nic and vape it at 20w ... no flavours. That as mild as it can get. Vape that for a bit and see how it goes ... But 60W, I'm not so sure

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

Warlock said:


> Hi @Bunnypoison 60W?? Try mixing a 30pg/70vg 6 or 3mg nic and vape it at 20w ... no flavours. That as mild as it can get. Vape that for a bit and see how it goes ... But 60W, I'm not so sure


 I agree. @Bunnypoison needs a high airflow low wattage tank. I'd recommend a limitless plus with 2mm coils and 25-35w range.

Of course the limitless can handle more wattage and big builds that's what makes it so versatile. 

Or an AVO 24 etc... 

I think what I'm getting at is genesis type tank. Coils up top and liquid reservoir down below. 

Coils sitting low just above the juice wicking holes.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Warlock said:


> Hi @Bunnypoison 60W?? Try mixing a 30pg/70vg 6 or 3mg nic and vape it at 20w ... no flavours. That as mild as it can get. Vape that for a bit and see how it goes ... But 60W, I'm not so sure


Ok, I have lowered it down to 40W, I keep on seeing no flavourants that scares me! I am going to attempt a fruit vape tonight on 20/80 as a lot have said lower PG. If that doesn't work I will eliminate flavour, I have read about people reacting to flavourant that vape pure nic and VG


----------



## stevie g

Bunnypoison said:


> Ok, I have lowered it down to 40W, I keep on seeing no flavourants that scares me! I am going to attempt a fruit vape tonight on 20/80 as a lot have said lower PG. If that doesn't work I will eliminate flavour, I have read about people reacting to flavourant that vape pure nic and VG


 don't worry about no flavourants I don't think it's that. I once tried to do pure VG/PG with NIC when I had a cold and it's just not appealing. 

Some flavourants can irritate you like for me it's strong mentholating agents or strong cinnamons.

Also you wouldn't believe the different using 2.8mg NIC vs 3mg NIC can make. Tailor in smaller strokes till you find the sweet spot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

Bunnypoison said:


> Ok, I have lowered it down to 40W, I keep on seeing no flavourants that scares me! I am going to attempt a fruit vape tonight on 20/80 as a lot have said lower PG. If that doesn't work I will eliminate flavour, I have read about people reacting to flavourant that vape pure nic and VG


My last 2c is try not too vape 3 hours before sleeping. 

Our lungs are very efficient at moving ejuice residue up and out the via several mechanisms. 

When you are awake you usually cough, hack or clear the throat using water, coffee etc. 

When you fall asleep and your lungs are clearing out the residue from massive clouds without you concious throat clearing stalls and nicotine sits in the oesophagal tract burning away at your tissue.

Your lungs are still removing tar and will continue to do so for a decade or so and they are not going to be as efficient at clearing out the NIC. 

All this is imo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper

Lots of interesting comments.
I have been vaping for almost a year now and I seldom go above 35 watts. I just don't like a warm vape, especially first thing in the morning.
Got myself the Eleaf Icare and if I am not mistaken it goes to 15W. Decent flavour and sufficient cloud and works great in the mornings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison

Sprint said:


> My last 2c is try not too vape 3 hours before sleeping.
> 
> Our lungs are very efficient at moving ejuice residue up and out the via several mechanisms.
> 
> When you are awake you usually cough, hack or clear the throat using water, coffee etc.
> 
> When you fall asleep and your lungs are clearing out the residue from massive clouds without you concious throat clearing stalls and nicotine sits in the oesophagal tract burning away at your tissue.
> 
> Your lungs are still removing tar and will continue to do so for a decade or so and they are not going to be as efficient at clearing out the NIC.
> 
> All this is imo


It seems my habbit might need some tweaking. This all makes sense and I have never given it much thought but the math adds up . I have a bed time (yes, like a toddler) so with the altered mix method I will aim to gradually increase my vape cut off time each night till I get to around 18:30. I am going to do 20/80 with 1.5mg nic. I'll go onto fruits for insta vapes in order to experience the difference and alter it if needed without the wait


----------



## Bunnypoison

SAVaper said:


> Lots of interesting comments.
> I have been vaping for almost a year now and I seldom go above 35 watts. I just don't like a warm vape, especially first thing in the morning.
> Got myself the Eleaf Icare and if I am not mistaken it goes to 15W. Decent flavour and sufficient cloud and works great in the mornings.


I have realised that my Watt might be a big part of the problem. I think that with Everything said by everyone, I think this might be due to contributing factors. Will just have to adjust my habbit a much as possible and see what works. Thanks for your input

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

I had pretty much the exact same issues @Bunnypoison. Took about me 6 - 7 months to get rid of the phlegm and coughing. It became a LOT better after about 2 months. If you are anything like me, the detoxing of all the chemicals in cigarettes happens all at once. I found that drinking lots of water, average of 30% more a day for me, really helped clear up most of the issues I was having within a week or 2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Caveman said:


> I had pretty much the exact same issues @Bunnypoison. Took about me 6 - 7 months to get rid of the phlegm and coughing. It became a LOT better after about 2 months. If you are anything like me, the detoxing of all the chemicals in cigarettes happens all at once. I found that drinking lots of water, average of 30% more a day for me, really helped clear up most of the issues I was having within a week or 2


It is great to see how many have had this, that puts my mind at ease that it's not abnormal and going to kill me. The detoxing also makes a lot of sens, in that case I'll make a point of getting some exercise as well to flush the gunk while upping my water. Thank you for the insight and advise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnderPantsBoy

IMO......the joose is boiled on the coil same like a pot of water on a stove plate. The higher you turn the knob ( more wattage) the more vigorous the water will start to boil.....spitting water all over the place. 
This is exacly what happens inside your atomiser....you puff on it and pull all the boiling hot microscopic droplets into your mouth......bombarding your throat and pallet.

In other words........turn the knob down just below boiling point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

UnderPantsBoy said:


> IMO......the joose is boiled on the coil same like a pot of water on a stove plate. The higher you turn the knob ( more wattage) the more vigorous the water will start to boil.....spitting water all over the place.
> This is exacly what happens inside your atomiser....you puff on it and pull all the boiling hot microscopic droplets into your mouth......bombarding your throat and pallet.
> 
> In other words........turn the knob down just below boiling point.


I am getting a lot of that, I have set my my Temp down to 40W now, I will be changing my juice recipes as well and see how it all goes, thank you for your input. I always thought between 50W - 70W was normal, realizing its a tad high.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

UnderPantsBoy said:


> IMO......the joose is boiled on the coil same like a pot of water on a stove plate. The higher you turn the knob ( more wattage) the more vigorous the water will start to boil.....spitting water all over the place.
> This is exacly what happens inside your atomiser....you puff on it and pull all the boiling hot microscopic droplets into your mouth......bombarding your throat and pallet.
> 
> In other words........turn the knob down just below boiling point.



If your juice boils or spits your set up is wrong, it's called vaping not spitting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF

Using a tc mod almost eliminates spitting, in vw it doesn't stop it getting excessive heat even on low wattage

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp

I'm not sure why people keep thinking spitback is from excessive heat, spitback occurs from two main culprits poor wicking and UNDER-power, the two of which lead to the juice* not vaporizing quick enough *and thus it boils leading to droplets being pushed upwards. If you have to turn down your wattage then your wicking is wrong or you have oversaturated the wick/well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

WELIHF said:


> Using a tc mod almost eliminates spitting, in vw it doesn't stop it getting excessive heat even on low wattage
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


This is not really correct, If you have sufficient airflow over the coil the air flowing against and around it will cool it down and prevent over heating. It's a poor design or build when low wattage overwhelms the airflow cooling capacity.

I'm aware that tanks like this exist but I haven't owned one in a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

